# Lots of "pinching" on Right side of uterus..what could be the cause?



## MsLesley

I am due to start my period between the 18th and 22nd _(i give this time frame because lately my cycles have rotated from one month being 25 day cycle, to the next month being 29 day cycle. _

anyway..i have taken several HPTs..all neg but one last Saturday...which now im assuming was a faulty test. I have stressed in many posts about how my bbs are insanely sore for getting a BFN because this has never happened to me unless i was pregnant...but today i woke up very emotional (which of course does happen before my period as well) and lots of pinching on the right side of my uterus...since this morning till now which is later in the evening. I had a bit of cramping but very mild and not much...just getting the pinching which doesnt hurt THAT bad but it is defiantly noticeable. 

at this point...its not so much the fact that i want to be pregnant..its not knowing why these things are happening if im not...you know what i mean. 

I will defiantly be making an appointment with my gyn next week but i would still like to hear what you ladies think and if you have experienced this before?

Thanks in Advance 
:hug:


----------



## motomama

I haven't experienced the pinching before, so I hope someone else can help you out in that area. However, one month while TTC, I had EXTREMELY sore bbs and was convinced I must be pg because I'd never had them hurt like that before!.....but then AF showed up, right on time. :dohh: My bbs are somewhat tender now that I am pg, but I swear they hurt a million times worse the cycle that I didn't fall pg. Maybe it's just one of those things! :shrug: It all hearkens back to 'everyone's body is different' and 'even your own body can be confusing'!:hissy:

Fx you'll get your :bfp: this month! :hug:


----------



## MsLesley

.


----------



## MsLesley

.


----------



## Worrisome

Sorry MsLesley, just seen this.

I do know that pinching and af pains are common in early pregnancy as everything is shifting about. I wonder if could be implantation which you can feel.
Sore boobs are always a good sign.
:dust: hope this is your month.


----------



## MsLesley

Thank you Worrisome :hug:


----------



## trying4#1

Hiya - I wrote a post this morning saying roughly the same symptoms as you. My Af is due tomorrow but have no symptoms Other than feeling emotional for the past two days and cramps on my right ovary. With no sore boobs and a BFN today (13dpo) I doubt I am pregnant :-(
I know I haven't answered your a's but at least you're not alone!
do let me know what your gyn says as I will be going for scans next week if these persist.


----------



## MsLesley

trying4#1 said:


> Hiya - I wrote a post this morning saying roughly the same symptoms as you. My Af is due tomorrow but have no symptoms Other than feeling emotional for the past two days and cramps on my right ovary. With no sore boobs and a BFN today (13dpo) I doubt I am pregnant :-(
> I know I haven't answered your a's but at least you're not alone!
> do let me know what your gyn says as I will be going for scans next week if these persist.

 it can be quite confusing when you dont know whats going on. are you sure its your ovary? 

Ive gotten this pinching/twinges with all my other pregnancies but what confuses me is the BFN therefore im not sure what the heck this could be. 

I will let you know what i find out next week =)


----------



## trying4#1

The only reason that I am pretty sure it's my ovary is because that was the exact spot I had a previous scan. I was shocked that it was a bfn too cos the only time I had ever experienced such a thing was the month I fell pregnant.
If it persists, I will defo get a scan done.


----------



## MsLesley

do you feel like your af is coming? you said your period is due tomorrow..when was the date of your last Period?


----------



## trying4#1

I am on a 28 day cycle and currently on cd27.
My af feels as distant as the chances of the sun hitting earth.
Maybe I will be late, because the bfn's have given me no other hope so far.


----------



## MsLesley

yeah..same with me...i do get a bit of cramping off and on but nothing strong at all and it doesnt last. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## akgrown

Hi MsLesley - I am having the same thing this month as you are so you are definitely not alone. My af should be due next week between the 25th and 27. Also have tender bbs but not super sore. Hopefully it is a good sign! Sorry I couldn't be of more help but didn't want to read and run. XO


----------



## rustyswife828

I actually experienced that a couple of nights ago! It was bearable to me but it just wouldn't stop! My period is suppose to start next monday (4 days) and my bbt's are still high! I wish you good luck! Hope you get a :bfp:!!


----------



## MsLesley

well this sure sounds like a good sign then ladies...im still getting this..so two days so far. 

usually when im going to start my period..i will get a pinching feeling in my cervix but i have not had that at all..and im due to start my period today or latest by the 22nd. 

Com'mon baby beans!!! :dust: to all!!


----------



## ukgirl23

did you get your bfp this month?? I have a lot of pinching and back ache today at 5dpo :/


----------



## Zoey1

Don't lose hope! :hugs: I didn't get my first "very faint" BFP line until I was 16dpo AND that was with an extra sensitive test. lol


----------

